# New Member



## redbrainteaser (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi I am new to the forum, I don't currently own a TT but have loved them for some time and have decided to take the plunge so I am on the lookout for a gen 1. it will be an addition to my other car which is an alternative German brand. I am keen to find out as much about TTs as possible before I buy because I tend to keep a car for life and do all my own maintenance, so keen to know what I have to look forward to in terms of maintenance and repairs.

MOT history data appears to show broken springs, damaged driveshaft boots and brake pipes as main failure areas and I understand instrument clusters can be an issue. I am mainly looking for a gen 1 petrol because I think post 2006 they went to stratified charge engines and I am not a fan of stratified fuel engines from a maintenance cost perspective.

Alan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  all mk1 TTs are petrol the tax goes up by about £150 if it they were registered after the 22nd of March 
My choice would be the limited edition quattro Sport


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alan, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## redbrainteaser (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I have bought the Audi TT buyers App and working my way through that. I want a hard top rather than a convertible. Not looking to spend a great deal of money it will be more of a fun/spare car. I see getting a good history as the main challenge with a car that is likely to be 15 years old. I will try to be careful to avoid a money pit, that is definitely good advice.

The hardest decision I am finding at the moment is 2WD vs 4WD. I have always been keen about the 4WD aspect of the TT but I understand that the rear wheels are only driven in case of loss of traction. so not sure if 2WD would be better because it should weigh less.

Couple of questions I have:

- what are the body panels made of, I have seen some suggestions they are aluminium, others they are galvanised steel, but other recommendations to watch for corrosion (confused).
- Is it best to avoid pre-2002?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The bonnet is aluminium the rest is galvanise steel


----------

